# Good program for cleaning free space on a hard drive?



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

A friend of mine is looking for a good piece of software that will allow him to erase unused portions of his hard drive in an effort to further decrease his chances of being a victim of ID theft. I was wondering if anyone knows of an open source piece of software that can do this?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

http://www.ccleaner.com/


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I recommend a free utility called Eraser for securely overwriting free space.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/eraser/


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

I have used this free utility.

http://www.heidi.ie/eraser/

Sorry, this is another url for the same program.....


----------



## system366 (Apr 27, 2007)

Well for temporary files and folders i have a programme thats is really fast and easy to use

The file is attached below

You must have Winrar to open this


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i like ccleaner.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

CCleaner will not securely erase free space which is what the poster wants to do.


----------



## system366 (Apr 27, 2007)

What the hell... delete FREE space? hoe the hell do you delete FREE space... thats just pointless!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Not delete, erase.

There's a subte difference. Read the doc on the program Eraser.


----------

